# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  ویرایش انتخاب رشته بعد از پایان مهلت

## persianddd

سلام 
تورو خدا زود جواب بدین !
راهی هست که الان بشه انتخاب رشتمو ویرایش کنم و بعضی کد رشته هارو حذف کنم ؟

----------


## reza16

up

----------


## reza16

منم پردیس زاهدان زدم از ترس اینکه قبول شم واقعا نمیدونم چی کار کنم ایا میشه بعد از دو ترم انتقالی گرفت برای تبریز , ارومیه یا اردبیل؟!!!  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## salam55

بله البته فقط حذف . درخواست حذفتون رو همراه با کپی شناسنامه به شماره 36182361-026 فکس کنید

----------


## persianddd

نمیشه رشته جدید اضافه کرد؟

----------


## salam55

نه فقط میتونید حذف کنید.

----------


## amirhossein78

> منم پردیس زاهدان زدم از ترس اینکه قبول شم واقعا نمیدونم چی کار کنم ایا میشه بعد از دو ترم انتقالی گرفت برای تبریز , ارومیه یا اردبیل؟!!!



خوب میتونی حذف کنی انگار از سیستم درخواست سنجش بپرس و بگو بهشون فقط سریع قبل اینکه دیر بشه

----------


## persianddd

فکس رو چه طوری بفرستم ؟
a4 باشه ؟ با دست خط خودم بفرستم یا تایپ کنم ؟
اصلا چه طوری فکس میفرستن؟

----------


## salam55

والا من که دادم کافی نت برام فرستاد . اگه  فکس دارین خودتون بفرستین و اگه ندارین بدین بیرون براتون بفرستن . 
در مورد نوشتنش هم من تایپ کردم . فکر نکنم فرق چندانی داشته باشن . کاغذتون هم بله a4 باشه .

----------


## -AMiN-

*از سایت Fax.ir استفاده کنید تا 4 صفحه رایگانه ^_^*

----------


## persianddd

چی بنویسم بفرستم ؟
متن نامه چی باشه ؟

----------


## -AMiN-

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط persianddd


چی بنویسم بفرستم ؟
متن نامه چی باشه ؟


مشخصاتت و شماره پرونده شناسنامه داوطلبی و کد پیگیری و شماره سریال شناسنامه اولش بنویس بعد بگو فلان اولویت رو میخوام حذف کنید*

----------


## Alirh

> منم پردیس زاهدان زدم از ترس اینکه قبول شم واقعا نمیدونم چی کار کنم ایا میشه بعد از دو ترم انتقالی گرفت برای تبریز , ارومیه یا اردبیل؟!!!


اولا تو سهمیه ۵ درصدی هستی خودت رو با ۲۵ درصدی ها مقایسه می کنی که این اشتباه است و تو اصلا قبول نمیشی
دوما نمیشه انتقالی بگیری چون اگه اینجوری ود الان دانشگاه زاهدان بایذ تعطیل میشد

----------


## Ali.psy

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط persianddd


چی بنویسم بفرستم ؟
متن نامه چی باشه ؟


با سیستم پاسخگویی در تماس باش بهت میگن چه کنی*

----------

